# Buying an iPad, stolen concerns.



## Ohmsford (Mar 1, 2008)

Hey guys,

I'm looking at buying an iPad off Kijiji but I have some concerns that it may be stolen, I just wanted to get everyones opinion.

The iPad is a 64gb Wifi model, listed for $600 or trade for a macbook. I happen to have a Black Macbook collecting dust, so the emails started. The iPad is supposedly mint, no original box, no receipt, no cables, etc. I suspect it of being stolen.

I got the serial number off of the iPad, here is where I get confused. Serial # is V50140VQZ3A. Warranty expires April 14th of this year. He claims he got it for christmas, so I pretty much gave up, thinking its stolen. Now heres his story.

The screen shattered on his old one, he just sent it into apple for repair, and they sent him this new one. The Apple repair ID and Serial number for the original are D41624274, GB011440Z3A respectively. That pulls up that the warranty is good yet for a bit more then a year, and that they sent out a replacement unit. Its starting to seem a bit more legit.

Now i'm confused though, the original iPad has warranty until April 2012, the new iPad has warranty until April 2011. Will this transfer? Is it stolen and this just happens to be a bunch of serials and a repair ID that all jives?

Thoughts?


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Ulcers are not worth a penny.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

maybe try calling apple canada and see if everything jives with their records?


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

Or, wait another few weeks until the new ones are supposedly released and sell your macbook via kijiji etc... then buy a spanky new ipad - free of concerns 

Personally, given your concerns, that's what I would do.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

keebler27 said:


> Or, wait another few weeks until the new ones are supposedly released and sell your macbook via kijiji etc... then buy a spanky new ipad - free of concerns
> 
> Personally, given your concerns, that's what I would do.


I would second this.

This is how I got the first one (total cost was old MacBook + $75).

This next one will be Old iPad + $100-$120


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

Personally I'd wait for the iPad 2 at this point... That said I wouldn't be too concerned about it being stolen you've done due diligence in looking into it and there seems to be an at least somewhat plausible explanation for the various warranty terms and serial numbers.


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

His story doesn't pass the sniff test.

The iPad wasn't released in Canada until May 28, 2010. So where did the one with a warranty expiring on April 14, 2011 come from? Stolen in the US and being fenced here? Some deal off eBay? Apple warranties are a year - and neither of the serial numbers and warranty dates make sense for an iPad received as a Christmas gift in December 2010. With AppleCare, the warranty is TWO years (total) and the AppleCare on the original unit (which appears to have AppleCare) would be extended to the replacement, assuming that the replacement was replaced under warranty as he claims. The other thing that is fishy is that if you check the repair records, it looks like the broken iPad has yet to be returned to Apple via FedEx... It could be that he's attempting to pull a fast one on Apple (and now you).

The fact that he has no cables for it is especially suspicious. How has he been charging it...hmmm? Is he attempting to keep the cables (which Apple wouldn't have needed) because he needs them for the replacement while you get the "broken" iPad that was supposed to go back to Apple?

I wouldn't touch this with a 10-foot pole.

Besides, you can get a NEW 64GB Wifi model from the refurb store for $599 right now.

Refurbished iPad, 64GB Wi-Fi - Apple Store (U.S.)

While I appreciate the attraction of a no-cash deal and not having to go through the hassle of selling your Macbook, there is something very off about this deal.

And I'd wait for the iPad 2.0 now anyway.


----------



## Newdeal (Nov 2, 2009)

noone without cables is a legit owner, that is the only way to charge and use it so if he doesn't have the charger its ripped off. I had a laptop stolen from my house, stupid crook actually unplugged it and left the charger behind even though it was plugged in at the time


----------



## K2ACP (Sep 11, 2010)

What I would do is buy it, report to police and try to find the original owner through Apple (if that's possible). This will prevent him/her from stealing more stuff and selling it for a profit (hopefully).


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

K2ACP said:


> What I would do is buy it, report to police and try to find the original owner through Apple (if that's possible). This will prevent him/her from stealing more stuff and selling it for a profit (hopefully).


yes, and when the police take your iPad after the report is taken as it is suspected to be stolen (they aren't going to let you keep it while they investigate the case) ... you are out the money the spent with nothing to show for it.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

great idea


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

simon said:


> yes, and when the police take your iPad after the report is taken as it is suspected to be stolen (they aren't going to let you keep it while they investigate the case) ... you are out the money the spent with nothing to show for it.


+1

I'm really not sure of the logic of _buying_ stolen merchandise with the goal of finding the original owner.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

mikef said:


> +1
> 
> I'm really not sure of the logic of _buying_ stolen merchandise with the goal of finding the original owner.


This is a classic example of agreeing with a post, expanding on why, but not "liking" it. +1 works well and is superior.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

SINC said:


> This is a classic example of agreeing with a post, expanding on why, but not "liking" it. +1 works well and is superior.


And here's a classic example of a forum member whining about something that is completely irrelevant to the topic at hand. :baby:


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

MannyP Design said:


> And here's a classic example of a forum member whining about something that is completely irrelevant to the topic at hand. :baby:


And here's a classic example of a member fanning the "flames" with the only intent being to dis another member when things could be left well enough alone...


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

How else do you think he got such a ridiculous post count?


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

mikef said:


> How else do you think he got such a ridiculous post count?


Really....? What about Dr. G with 59,184 posts... SINC still lags far behind. Time to rethink your logic....

Who are you to decide what is a "ridiculous post count"??? Maybe the rest of us are just lazy by comparison or have very little to say relatively speaking.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Without cables to me = stolen.

@Paddy... It could have an April warranty date if it was bought in the US. Your making assumptions it was bought here in Canada.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

I agree with those who are saying to wait for the iPad 2.0 to come out... Even if you don't want an iPad 2.0, when it comes out it will only make the resale cost of iPad 1.0s go down.


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> Without cables to me = stolen.
> 
> @Paddy... It could have an April warranty date if it was bought in the US. Your making assumptions it was bought here in Canada.


No "could have about it", it *does* have an April warranty date, the OP checked the serial# on Apples Support page and got this information.


----------



## Snowy (Dec 13, 2008)

I'd be suspicious of anyone selling any Apple products without the original cables, boxes, receipt etc.
I could maybe see that if it's a few years old.

Just thinking now, I got my sister to buy me a iPad when they first came out in the US, around last April and I don't have the original receipt . Guess I had better phone her...LOL I do have the original box, cables etc.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

screature said:


> And here's a classic example of a member fanning the "flames" with the only intent being to dis another member when things could be left well enough alone...


And here is an example of one who should practice what he preaches. :lmao:


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

MannyP Design said:


> And here is an example of one who should practice what he preaches. :lmao:


You just can't better Manny screature. He always gets the last laugh.

_Alone mind you._


----------



## K2ACP (Sep 11, 2010)

mikef said:


> +1
> 
> I'm really not sure of the logic of _buying_ stolen merchandise with the goal of finding the original owner.


It would prevent the criminal from selling it to someone else, and I'm pretty sure having evidence would boost the chances of him/her getting caught... OR you could always contact the police instead of buying it and let them handle the rest. Who knows this criminal might also be stealing cars and kidnapping doctors.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Newdeal said:


> noone without cables is a legit owner, that is the only way to charge and use it so if he doesn't have the charger its ripped off. I had a laptop stolen from my house, stupid crook actually unplugged it and left the charger behind even though it was plugged in at the time


Not true. You can charge your iPad using the same cable you use to charge your iPod. I charge mine all the time using the iPod cable and a BestBuy wall plug.

Margaret


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

jamesB said:


> No "could have about it", it *does* have an April warranty date, the OP checked the serial# on Apples Support page and got this information.


If the original iPad was replaced, the warranty date would change to that of the replacement. We got a replacement for a malfunctioning iPod only to discover that the warranty on the replacement had already expired even though we should have had several months to go. A call to Apple extended the date, so all was well.

Margaret


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

MannyP Design said:


> And here is an example of one who should practice what he preaches. :lmao:


Really? SINC made a comment about a *feature* on the site. You made a *personal* jab at another member with your :baby:. 

I merely commented on that fact... the difference is substantial.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2010)

winwintoo said:


> If the original iPad was replaced, the warranty date would change to that of the replacement. We got a replacement for a malfunctioning iPod only to discover that the warranty on the replacement had already expired even though we should have had several months to go. A call to Apple extended the date, so all was well.
> 
> Margaret


Apple warranty for replacements is 90 days or the length of the original warranty, whichever is longer.

If you bought an item in April 2010 and had it warranty replaced in May 2010, the warranty would be good until April 2011.

If you bought an item in April 2010 and had it warranty replaced in March 2011, the warranty would be good until June 2011.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Apple warranty for replacements is 90 days or the length of the original warranty, whichever is longer.
> 
> If you bought an item in April 2010 and had it warranty replaced in May 2010, the warranty would be good until April 2011.
> 
> If you bought an item in April 2010 and had it warranty replaced in March 2011, the warranty would be good until June 2011.


True but when we searched on the apple site, it gave the date for the replacement without the adjustment.

What I'm saying is that the warranty date supplied by the search might be the original date for the replacement. A call to apple might reveal the correct date as suggested by Liam.

In the case of our iPod, the search never did show the effective warranty date.

Margaret


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

K2ACP said:


> It would prevent the criminal from selling it to someone else, and I'm pretty sure having evidence would boost the chances of him/her getting caught... OR you could always contact the police instead of buying it and let them handle the rest. Who knows this criminal might also be stealing cars and kidnapping doctors.


Um...knowingly buying stolen merchandise in Canada is a crime. 

And as for contacting the police - I hate to tell you, but most police forces seem to have little interest in stuff like this. My husband's $1500 bicycle was stolen a couple of years ago in Toronto and six months later, he spotted it (it was quite distinctive, with several unique features), and eventually got it back - the guy who'd bought it gave it back to him and then demanded HIS money back from the thief/fence, who apparently was worried that the police were going to come knocking on his door if he didn't. He needn't have worried. My husband called the police initially to report the bike stolen (even getting them to take the report was not easy) and then again when he found it again. They couldn't have been more disinterested - they had no interest in tracking down the thief, even though all the leg work had been done for them! So if you think they'd be interested in a stolen iPad, think again. 

And people who steal iPads usually _aren't_ the same folks who steal cars - unless the iPad happens to be IN the car when it's stolen!  Auto theft is big business in Canada, with huge involvement from organized crime - iPad thieves are more likely small-time crooks.


----------



## The G3 Man (Oct 7, 2008)

runtheworldonmac said:


> without cables to me = stolen.
> 
> @paddy... It could have an april warranty date if it was bought in the us. Your making assumptions it was bought here in canada.


+1.


----------



## johnnydee (Feb 10, 2004)

Just ask for a copy of his drivers license and a copy of his vehicle ownership!
If he is unwilling to provide it you'll know why!

John


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

johnnydee said:


> Just ask for a copy of his drivers license and a copy of his vehicle ownership!
> If he is unwilling to provide it you'll know why!
> 
> John


And while you have his attention, ask for his bank account number, his mother's maiden name and his social insurance number.
beejaconbeejacon

Margaret


----------



## kelman (Sep 25, 2010)

johnnydee said:


> Just ask for a copy of his drivers license and a copy of his vehicle ownership!
> If he is unwilling to provide it you'll know why!
> 
> John


even on a legit sale, you wouldn't get those from me. would you offer that info to a complete stranger yourself??


----------



## RageBoyz (Feb 9, 2011)

> Um...knowingly buying stolen merchandise in Canada is a crime./QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Not quite!
> ...


----------



## RageBoyz (Feb 9, 2011)

I think you guys are all over reacting.... I buy bikes all of the time from people and have to check everything.....

I also have sold several ipods without chargers---usually i keep them for i like to have several and I know anyone buying it likely already has one or two.

I recently purchased an iPhone 4. I sold my iphone 3GS---without the cable. I kept the cable. Again I knew Id likely sell it to someone who already had one which is what happened.
Now I have two cables in 2 different rooms which I prefer.
Actually 4 for they integrate with ipod cables as well



In the case that this thread is about, he would not be charged. If they wanted to, all he has to do is keep copies of the emails he has exchanged with the owner and hes fine.
UNLESS in those emails he asks if it is stolen, receives a no answer but then tells the cop he still felt it might be---then yes, he would be charged.

BTW, my wording does not mean I am telling you to buy that laptop. I dont know if it is stolen. To be honest, its not my problem.
I am only telling you what would happen if you did buy it and it was later found to be stolen, if you tried to sell it. Otherwise it very unlikely would ever be UNLESS you are involved in some criminal activities yourself, and one day your home is raided and its found in that raid........... that sort of situation.


----------



## johnnydee (Feb 10, 2004)

I don't think it's unreasonable to provide some sort of official government ID when making a private sale such as this!
Yes even by both parties!
You have to do as much when buying or selling your car don't you?
:clap:


----------



## kelman (Sep 25, 2010)

johnnydee said:


> I don't think it's unreasonable to provide some sort of official government ID when making a private sale such as this!
> Yes even by both parties!
> You have to do as much when buying or selling your car don't you?
> :clap:


a car is registered with the government and an insurance company. I have never given nor asked for personal id and have made dozens of transactions for desktop and laptop computers as well as ipods and now into ipads. Not one of them has been personal. I check it out or they check it out, if we are in agreement deal is done.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

I would never give or ask for such information nor would I ever even consider that as an option. It's an unofficial sale, therefore if you're comfortable in buying it then buy it, but if you require all this additional information that's preposterous. 

My tip is if you're not comfortable in buying it and have dozens of lingering feelings about the sale, then move on and save yourself the stress.

Does it work? If yes then what's the problem. It's an iPad meaning it's still under warranty.


----------



## kelman (Sep 25, 2010)

rounder said:


> i would never give or ask for such information nor would i ever even consider that as an option. It's an unofficial sale, therefore if you're comfortable in buying it then buy it, but if you require all this additional information that's preposterous.
> 
> My tip is if you're not comfortable in buying it and have dozens of lingering feelings about the sale, then move on and save yourself the stress.
> 
> Does it work? If yes then what's the problem. It's an ipad meaning it's still under warranty.


+1


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

K2ACP said:


> It would prevent the criminal from selling it to someone else, and I'm pretty sure having evidence would boost the chances of him/her getting caught... OR you could always contact the police instead of buying it and let them handle the rest. Who knows this criminal might also be stealing cars and kidnapping doctors.





RageBoyz said:


> > Um...knowingly buying stolen merchandise in Canada is a crime./QUOTE]
> >
> >
> > Not quite!
> ...


----------



## kelman (Sep 25, 2010)

Ohmsford said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm looking at buying an iPad off Kijiji but I have some concerns that it may be stolen, I just wanted to get everyones opinion.
> 
> ...


Not sure what the big issue is. The macbook is worth what the buyer is willing to spend, the ipad is worth what the person is willing to accept in trade. I recently traded an older macbook looking for a 32g wifi ipad, same deal, went smoothly, he's happy, i'm happy, no personal info swapped, both had the time to fully check out the item, went our separate ways.
If you dont trust him walk away from the deal, lets move on.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

If you do buy it, DO NOT call the cops, they will come and take it, and you'll get a receipt for them taking it. That's a REAL expensive piece of paper you'd be buying.
Do you think, if they could even find the original owner, that he'd re-buy his iPad off of you? not likely.


----------



## lnorman (Nov 12, 2007)

I had a similar experience with kijiji shopping for ipad. I posted about here:
http://www.ehmac.ca/all-ios-iphone-ipad-ipod-touch-apple-tv-itunes/90850-i-walked-away-one-6.html
Opinions were pretty polarized. I did what I was comfortable with and walked away from what I'm about 99.9% certain was a stolen iPad. Paid a bit more for one I'm about 99.9% sure was legit.


----------



## lnorman (Nov 12, 2007)

sorry duplicate post


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

jamesB said:


> No "could have about it", it *does* have an April warranty date, the OP checked the serial# on Apples Support page and got this information.


Right, so it is likely safe to assume it is a US model.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

screature said:


> Really? SINC made a comment about a *feature* on the site. You made a *personal* jab at another member with your :baby:.
> 
> I merely commented on that fact... the difference is substantial.


Merely? Please. Drop the Prince Charming routine; SINC's a big man, he can defend himself.

What he did is make an off-topic post about a feature he's been whining about like a little baby. SINC does this _every single time_ when he hates something new that comes to ehMac. It's one thing to be vocal about things you dislike—I'm not saying he can't voice his displeasure—but it's entirely different when you take every opportunity to complain in other threads that are unrelated.

Difficult to understand, I know.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

MannyP Design said:


> but it's entirely different when you take every opportunity to complain in other threads that are unrelated.
> 
> Difficult to understand, I know.


Yeah, I know. The "like" feature IS a part of every thread and therefore up for discussion in any thread.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

SINC said:


> Yeah, I know. The "like" feature IS a part of every thread and therefore up for discussion in any thread.


Keep swinging for the fences, chief. :lmao:


----------



## RageBoyz (Feb 9, 2011)

johnnydee said:


> I don't think it's unreasonable to provide some sort of official government ID when making a private sale such as this!
> Yes even by both parties!
> You have to do as much when buying or selling your car don't you?
> :clap:




there are enough people out there willing to buy property that is stolen no one has to show anyone their license----there will always be 10 others willing to buy it


----------



## RageBoyz (Feb 9, 2011)

Paddy said:


> RageBoyz said:
> 
> 
> > You're splitting hairs.
> ...


----------



## Digikid (Jun 22, 2010)

Just go by my rule of thumb. If it is not in its RETAIL PACKAGING with all cables and whatnot then do not buy it.


----------



## kelman (Sep 25, 2010)

Digikid said:


> Just go by my rule of thumb. If it is not in its RETAIL PACKAGING with all cables and whatnot then do not buy it.


you have the space to keep all the boxes, packaging and what not that comes with everything you buy, just incase you want to sell them?


----------



## Digikid (Jun 22, 2010)

kelman said:


> you have the space to keep all the boxes, packaging and what not that comes with everything you buy, just incase you want to sell them?


Yeppers!!!! 

and if someone REALLY took the time to do it....they would as well.


----------



## kelman (Sep 25, 2010)

sorry, not everyone has the luxury of extra space to store empty packaging like you do, if you dont want my item because I didnt hold onto an empty box for a year, someone else will be happy to buy it, thanks for your interest.


----------



## Digikid (Jun 22, 2010)

kelman said:


> sorry, not everyone has the luxury of extra space to store empty packaging like you do, if you dont want my item because I didnt hold onto an empty box for a year, someone else will be happy to buy it, thanks for your interest.


TO quote the kids of today......Chill dude. It is a scenario. If I know the person and TRUST them that would sway me....but a perfect stranger? No thanks.


----------



## kelman (Sep 25, 2010)

as the kids today, no biggy, just saying i dont care if it comes with the box, i have no space for it - recycled, when i sell it, no box, no concerns, someone will buy it. never couldnt sell because of packaging.


----------



## Digikid (Jun 22, 2010)

Fair enough.


----------



## kelman (Sep 25, 2010)

we all buy/sell our own way lol


----------



## RageBoyz (Feb 9, 2011)

I dont bother to store my boxes either, although I have kept this latest iPhone 4 box but usually cant be bothered.
The last 2 iPhones I sold did not come with a box and said so in the ad and no i did not have any problem selling them but on both ads I received 2 emails from different users asking me if I had the box and would consider selling it to them.

I had a feeling both people had stolen merchandise and were trying to make it look more legitimate.
Did a search online afterwards and someone was asking to buy iphone boxes....

Figured he was up to something LOL


----------

